# هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟



## إسلاميين (15 أغسطس 2008)

هل قال المسيح-عليه السلام- عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟
واتوني بالنص الواضح اي انه قال نصا صريحا انه ابن الله او ابن الرب 
وسؤال اخر اذا كان المسيح -عليه السلام-ابن الرب اذا اصبح اله اذا مريم العذراء-عليها السلام- هي أم الاله؟ وكيف تكون ام الاله اقل من مستوى الاله وهو لم يولد الا عن طريقها؟ فكيف العذراء-عليه السلام-هي من البشر وابنها من الالهة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## NEW_MAN (15 أغسطس 2008)

إسلاميين قال:


> هل قال المسيح-عليه السلام- عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟





إسلاميين قال:


> واتوني بالنص الواضح اي انه قال نصا صريحا انه ابن الله او ابن الرب
> وسؤال اخر اذا كان المسيح -عليه السلام-ابن الرب اذا اصبح اله اذا مريم العذراء-عليها السلام- هي أم الاله؟ وكيف تكون ام الاله اقل من مستوى الاله وهو لم يولد الا عن طريقها؟ فكيف العذراء-عليه السلام-هي من البشر وابنها من الالهة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


 
اعلن السيد المسيح عن نفسه انه ابن الله ، ولكنه كان يوصي تلاميذه ان لا يذيعوا هذا الخبر عنه حتى يتم الصلب والقيامة .

هذه فقط احدى المناسبات العديدة :


(ولما جاء يسوع الى نواحي قيصرية فيلبس سأل تلاميذه قائلا من يقول الناس اني انا ابن الانسان. 14 فقالوا.قوم يوحنا المعمدان.وآخرون ايليا.وآخرون ارميا او واحد من الانبياء. 15 فقال لهم وانتم من تقولون اني انا. 16 فاجاب سمعان بطرس وقال انت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي. 17 فاجاب يسوع وقال له طوبى لك يا سمعان بن يونا.ان لحما ودما لم يعلن لك لكن ابي الذي في السموات...... 20 حينئذ اوصى تلاميذه ان لا يقولوا لاحد انه يسوع المسيح)

(متى 16: 13 - 17و 20)
هذه فقط احدى المناسبات ، وهناك شواهد كتابية اخرى كثيرة 



(41 وكانت شياطين ايضا تخرج من كثيرين وهي تصرخ وتقول انت المسيح ابن الله.فانتهرهم ولم يدعهم يتكلمون لانهم عرفوه انه المسيح)
(لوقا 4: 41)

(قال لها يسوع انا هو القيامة والحياة.من آمن بي ولو مات فسيحيا. 26 وكل من كان حيّا وآمن بي فلن يموت الى الابد.أتؤمنين بهذا. 27 قالت له نعم يا سيد.انا قد آمنت انك انت المسيح ابن الله الآتي الى العالم)
(يوحنا 11: 25 - 27 )

(فسمع يسوع انهم اخرجوه خارجا فوجده وقال له أتؤمن بابن الله. 36 اجاب ذاك وقال من هو يا سيد لأومن به. 37 فقال له يسوع قد رأيته والذي يتكلم معك هو هو. 38 فقال أومن يا سيد.وسجد له)

(يوحنا 9: 35- 38)


 (قالت له المرأة انا اعلم ان مسيا الذي يقال له المسيح يأتي.فمتى جاء ذاك يخبرنا بكل شيء. 26 قال لها يسوع انا الذي اكلمك هو)

(يوحنا 4: 25 - 26)



اما السيد المسيح المولود من العذراء فهو الله الظاهر في الجسد ، ونقول في قانون الايمان ( تأنس من مريم العذراء ) اي ان الله اخذا جسد ناسوته من السيدة مريم العذراء .


----------



## الاخ زكا (16 أغسطس 2008)

أين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني

www.baytallah.com/Did_Jesus_Christ_say_I_AM_GOD


----------



## fredyyy (16 أغسطس 2008)

الاخ زكا

أين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني


www.baytallah.com/Did_Jesus_Christ_say_I_AM_GOD

*رائع أخونا زكا على هذا الموقع*

*فهذا كتاب شامل لهذا الموضوع*


----------



## صوت الرب (16 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*

أهلا بك عزيزي و أهلا بكل تساؤلاتك


إسلاميين قال:


> هل قال المسيح-عليه السلام- عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟
> واتوني بالنص الواضح اي انه قال نصا صريحا انه ابن الله او ابن الرب
> وسؤال اخر اذا كان المسيح -عليه السلام-ابن الرب اذا اصبح اله اذا مريم العذراء-عليها السلام- هي أم الاله؟ وكيف تكون ام الاله اقل من مستوى الاله وهو لم يولد الا عن طريقها؟ فكيف العذراء-عليه السلام-هي من البشر وابنها من الالهة؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


جواب السؤال الأول :-
المسيح قال كثيرا أنه إبن ألله لنرى سوية بعض الآيات :-
يو 9: 35
[Q-BIBLE]35 فَسَمِعَ يَسُوعُ أَنَّهُمْ أَخْرَجُوهُ خَارِجاً فَوَجَدَهُ وَقَالَ لَهُ: «أَتُؤْمِنُ بِابْنِ اللَّهِ؟» 
36 أَجَابَ: «مَنْ هُوَ يَا سَيِّدُ لِأُومِنَ بِهِ؟» 
37 فَقَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «قَدْ رَأَيْتَهُ وَالَّذِي يَتَكَلَّمُ مَعَكَ هُوَ هُوَ». 
38 فَقَالَ: «أُومِنُ يَا سَيِّدُ». وَسَجَدَ لَهُ[/Q-BIBLE]
و أيضا قال المسيح له في المجد عن نفسه أنه إبن ألله في يو 10: 36 
[q-bible]فَالَّذِي قَدَّسَهُ الآبُ وَأَرْسَلَهُ إِلَى الْعَالَمِ أَتَقُولُونَ لَهُ: إِنَّكَ تُجَدِّفُ لأَنِّي قُلْتُ إِنِّي ابْنُ اللَّهِ؟ [/q-bible]
جواب السؤال الثاني :-
القديسة مريم العذراء هو والدة المسيح
و هي إنسانة من البشر و ليست إله
لكن يوجد بعض الاديان تفتري علينا و تتهمنا بتأليه مريم العذراء
لكن هذا الأمر بعيد كل البعد عن المسيحية


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2008)

يُنقل الى الرد على الشبهات


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (17 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*

*سؤال غبي وساذج!*
*الكتاب المقدس مليان ايات تدل على ان المسيح ابن الله*
*اقرا الانجيل تجد الجواب*


----------



## dinirohi (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*



ana 100 100 قال:


> *سؤال غبي وساذج!*
> *الكتاب المقدس مليان ايات تدل على ان المسيح ابن الله*
> *اقرا الانجيل تجد الجواب*



بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وعلى النبيئين والمرسلين اجمعين موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام وبعد 
اخي الكريم يقول الله تعالى بعد اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم :ولوكان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كبير. صدق الله العضيم
يسعدني مشاركتكم موضوعكم يااخوتي يا مسيحيين ومع احترامي وكل احترامي لكم, الله يلد كيف هذا اجيبوني من فضلكم ؟


----------



## صوت الرب (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: رد: رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*

*


dinirohi قال:



			بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم والصلاة والسلام على اشرف المرسلين سيدنا محمد عليه الصلاة والسلام وعلى النبيئين والمرسلين اجمعين موسى وعيسى عليهما السلام وبعد 
اخي الكريم يقول الله تعالى بعد اعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم :ولوكان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كبير. صدق الله العضيم
يسعدني مشاركتكم موضوعكم يااخوتي يا مسيحيين ومع احترامي وكل احترامي لكم, الله يلد كيف هذا اجيبوني من فضلكم ؟
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

إبن ألله = النابع من ألله = جوهر ألله = ألله*
فالمسيحية يا عزيزي تؤمن بأن ألله واحد لم يلد و لم يولد


----------



## dinirohi (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد: رد على: رد: رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*



صوت الرب قال:


> *
> إبن ألله = النابع من ألله = جوهر ألله = ألله*
> فالمسيحية يا عزيزي تؤمن بأن ألله واحد لم يلد و لم يولد



اذا ثلاث اوجه لوجه واحد اذا المسيح اله والاب اله والروح اله وبالتالي هناك ثلاث الهة اذا هدى هو الشرك بالله وليس التوحيد وطرح سؤالي هدا عليك اما 1+1+1=1 او 
المسيح= الاب=الروح=الله اذا يمكنني ان اقول :اشرف=منتصر=كذب 
في اي قانون كان 1+1+1=1 او x=3=4=5؟ المرجو استحضار المنطق ولا تنطق حسنا ولو دقيقة


----------



## Eva Maria (18 أغسطس 2008)

dinirohi


> اذا ثلاث اوجه لوجه واحد اذا المسيح اله والاب اله والروح اله وبالتالي هناك ثلاث الهة اذا هدى هو الشرك بالله وليس التوحيد وطرح سؤالي هدا عليك اما 1+1+1=1 او
> المسيح= الاب=الروح=الله اذا يمكنني ان اقول :اشرف=منتصر=كذب
> في اي قانون كان 1+1+1=1 او x=3=4=5؟ المرجو استحضار المنطق ولا تنطق حسنا ولو دقيقة



الرد على هذا السؤال تماما كالرد على سؤال " من أوجد الله ؟ " 


 والاجابه ان الله قادر على كل شيء , وقدرته تمكنه من كل شيء حتى لو لم يستوعبها عقول البعض 

تريدون اخضاع الله للحساب والمنطق المادي , فانتم كمن ينقص من قدرته . وتكونون بذلك كالملحدين الذين يستخدمون المنطق السببي والشرطي البائس ويسألون أسئله سفسطائيه مثل " من أوجد الله ؟ " .

والرد على هذه الشبهه هنا : 
الرد على شبهة: من خلق ألله ؟ و متى خُلق ألله ؟ 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=51813

وعلى كلن مردود على شبهتك أصلا برد الاخ صوت الرب :
إبن ألله = النابع من ألله = جوهر ألله = ألله

سلام المسيح


----------



## dinirohi (18 أغسطس 2008)

**ماريا** قال:


> dinirohi
> 
> 
> الرد على هذا السؤال تماما كالرد على سؤال " من أوجد الله ؟ "
> ...



لا ياخي خلق الله شي وهذا شيء اخر تفكر معي بمنطقك وسترى ان عيسى عليه السلام بشر وليس باله والنور ليس باله بل الله هو خالقي وخالقك ومثل خلق عيسى كخلق ادم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكن 
قلي هل 1+1+1=1 ؟ اجابة تقنعك قبل اقناعي انتضرها منك وانا مستعد لاعلن لك امام الملئ اني داخل دينكم هذا لن تستطيع ؟؟؟؟ارني


----------



## HABIB YAS03 (18 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*



dinirohi قال:


> اذا ثلاث اوجه لوجه واحد اذا المسيح اله والاب اله والروح اله وبالتالي هناك ثلاث الهة اذا هدى هو الشرك بالله وليس التوحيد وطرح سؤالي هدا عليك اما 1+1+1=1 او
> المسيح= الاب=الروح=الله اذا يمكنني ان اقول :اشرف=منتصر=كذب
> في اي قانون كان 1+1+1=1 او x=3=4=5؟ المرجو استحضار المنطق ولا تنطق حسنا ولو دقيقة


 

*إن عقيدة الثالوث لا تعنى مطلقاً أننا نؤمن بوجود ثلاثة آلهة ولكن مفهوم هذه العقيدة هو أن الله الواحد: موجود بذاته، وله كلمة، وله روح كما سنوضح فيما يلي:*
**فالله موجود بذاتـه: أي أن الله كائن له ذات حقيقية وليس هو مجرد فكرة بلا وجود. وهذا الوجود هو أصل كل الوجود. ومن هنا أعلن الله عن وجوده هذا بلفظة (الآب) [ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. *
**والله ناطق بكلمته: أي أن الله الموجود بذاته هو كائن عاقل ناطق بالكلمة وليس هو إله صامت، ولقد أعلن الله عن عقله الناطق هذا بلفظة (الابن) [كما نعبر عن الكلمة الخارجة من فم الإنسان: بقولنا "بنت شفة" ولا تعنى هذه اللفظة أي معنى مادي أو جسدي بل لأنه مصدر الوجود]. *
** والله أيضا حي بروحه: إذ أن الله الذي يعطي حياة لكل بشر لا نتصور أنه هو نفسه بدون روح! ولقد أعلن الله عن روحه هذا بلفظة (الروح القدس)*
*ولا يصح أن نفهم من هذه التسميات وجود أية علاقة جسدية تناسلية كما في المفهوم البشرى، وإنما دلالاتها روحية كما سبق الإيضاح وليست هذه التسميات من وضع إنسان أو اختراع بشر وإنما هي كلمات الوحي الإلهي في الكتاب المقدس*
*الآب والإبن والروح القدس إله واحد ، هو الله الأزلي ، التوحيد الخالص ، الواحد ذو الثلاثة أقانيم *
*الله له ذات وكلمة وروح *
*الآب : هو ذات الله التي وُلد منها النطق العاقل ( الكلمة ) وخرج منها الروح *
*الإبن : عقل الله الناطق ( الكلمة ) المولود من الذات*
*الروح القدوس : هو روح الله القدوس الخارج من الذات *
*إله واحد له ذات ونطق عاقل وروح يعني لا اله الا الله ؟*


*ولماذا لا تقول 1x1x1=1هل هي صعبة؟؟*


----------



## NEW_MAN (18 أغسطس 2008)

dinirohi قال:


> قلي هل 1+1+1=1 ؟ اجابة تقنعك قبل اقناعي انتضرها منك وانا مستعد لاعلن لك امام الملئ اني داخل دينكم هذا لن تستطيع ؟؟؟؟ارني





اسمح لي اخي العزيز 

من الممكن في عالمنا المنطور ان يكون 1 + 1+ 1 = 1 

اذا قلنا كالآتي :

رجل + امرأة + مأذون = عائلة 

ومن الممكن ان لا تصلح 
اذا قلنا كالآتي :

برتقالة + تفاحة + جميزة = ؟؟؟؟ 
هذه المعادلة لا تساوي 3 ولا تساوي 1 

ومن الممكن ان تصلح اذا قلنا :
مالانهاية + مالانهاية + مالانهاية = مالانهاية 

فهل الله يخضع للمعادلة الاولى او الثانية او الثالثة في نظرك ؟؟؟

اعتقد انك سوف توافقني اذا قلت لك ان الله لا تحكمه اي من هذه المعادلات 

لان :

الله يقول عن نفسه ( ليس مثلي في كل الارض) ( خروج 9: 14)

وايضا :

(بمن تشبهونني وتسوونني وتمثلونني لنتشابه)
(اشعياء 46: 5)

عزيزي ، ان الله اكبر واعظم واوسع من ان تضعه في عقلك لتحجمه مثل معادلة رياضية تافهة تقول 

1 + 1 + 1 = 1 

الله فوق القوانين وفوق الظواهر الطبيعية وفوق ادراك العقل 
لانك لو استطعت ان تجعله كذلك فهو ليس الله الذي نعرفه 
بل جعلته كائنا مخلوقا يخضع للابحاث العلمية والرياضية 

ربما سوف تتهمنى انني اؤمن في الله بغير ان افهمه 
وانا اقول لك ، نعم ، انا اؤمن بالله كما اعلن هو عن ذاته 
ربما لا افهمه ، حسنا ، وما المشكلة ، هناك الكثير من العلوم الارضية والحقائق العلمية لم يفهمها الانسان ومع ذلك عدم فهمه لها لم يجعله ينكر وجودها ( مثل الجاذبية واشعة اكس وكثيرا من الحقائق العلمية ) . 

ولكن هل انت كمسلم تؤمن بكل ما يقوله القرآن عن الله بفهم واضح كفهمك لمعادلتك الرياضية السابقة ؟؟؟

اذا كيف تشرح لي اسلاميا ( الرحمن على العرش استوى ) 
في حين يقول اعظم المفرسين الاسلامين في شرح وتفسير الآية :

اما الاستواء فمعلوم باللغة ، والكيف مجهول ، والسؤال عن ذلك بدعة 

فهل تستطيع ان تفهم استواء الرحمن على العرش كفهمك لمعادلتك الرياضية ، وتستطيع ان تجعلني انا افهم ( كيف ) يستوي الرحمن على العرش ، فتجيبني بدون ان تكون ( ابتدعت ) اجابة لم يقلها القرآن او المفسرين عن الله ؟؟؟


اتمنى ان اكون اوضحت كلامي .

نحن نؤمن بما يقوله ويعلنه الله عن ذاته ، ذلك لان الله قائم بذاته ليس له مثيل او شبيه في عالمنا المدرك بالحواس . 

مع تحياتي


----------



## fredyyy (18 أغسطس 2008)

dinirohi قال:


> ............
> بشر وليس باله
> كخلق ادم خلقه من تراب....
> قلي هل 1+1+1=1 ؟
> ..... وانا مستعد لاعلن لك امام الملئ اني داخل دينكم هذا لن تستطيع ؟؟؟؟ارني


 

*المسيح هو الله الظاهر في الجسد*

*فمن يمنع الله أن يتجسد ( أليس هو القادر على كل شئ )*

*وهو ليس إله لكن هو الله*

*ولأنه الله خلق عينين للمولود أعمى*

يوحنا : 9 
6 قَالَ هَذَا وَتَفَلَ عَلَى الأَرْضِ وَصَنَعَ مِنَ التُّفْلِ *طِيناً وَطَلَى بِالطِّينِ عَيْنَيِ الأَعْمَى*. 
11 أَجَابَ: «إِنْسَانٌ يُقَالُ لَهُ يَسُوعُ صَنَعَ طِيناً وَطَلَى عَيْنَيَّ وَقَالَ لِي: اذْهَبْ إِلَى بِرْكَةِ سِلْوَامَ وَاغْتَسِلْ. فَمَضَيْتُ *وَاغْتَسَلْتُ فَأَبْصَرْتُ*». 

*من الذي يصنع من الطين عين فيُبصر صاحبها*

*أنه الله الخالق .... فالله فقط الذي يصنع هذا*
*_________________________*

*أما عن 1+1*

*فالله لا يضاف إليه شئ لكن نرى الله المثلث الاقانيم *

*الآب والابن والروح القدس في إتحاد كامل فيه وحدا**نية الله*

*متميِّز تميُّزاً كاملاً في صفاته وأعماله دون إنفصال*
*_________________________*

*أخيراً نحن لا ندعوك لتغيير دينك *

*بل أن تقبل فداء المسيح لك *

*فتنجو من غضب الله*

*وتنال الحياة الأبدية بعيداً عن جهنم المعدة للشيطان وتابعيه*


----------



## اخوكم (21 أغسطس 2008)

*



			الاخ زكا

أين قال المسيح أنا الله فاعبدوني


www.baytallah.com/did_jesus_christ_say_i_am_god

رائع أخونا زكا على هذا الموقع

فهذا كتاب شامل لهذا الموضوع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

 

لكن ياريته يقرأ الكتاب افضل من انه يطرح اسئله وخلاص .
وبعدين هو لو قرأ الكتاب سيجد اشياء اخرى تجيب على تساؤلات فى ذهنة عن السيد المسيح .




سلام ملك السلام *


----------



## Basilius (21 أغسطس 2008)

*رد على: هل قال المسيح عن نفسه أنه ابن الله؟*

1- يغلق الموضوع لكثرة المشاركات التافهة الخائبة التي تم حذفها 
2- من يريد المعرفة فليعرف و ليسال بنظام اما الهبل و العبط اللي اتكتب دة و مجرد المهاترات و الاستنتاجات الخائبة وليدة الجهل فغير مرغوب بها هنا 
3- هناك اكثر من موضوع يتكلم عن الثالوث و من قوانين القسم هو قراءة المواضيع التي تتعلق بسؤال اي احد قبل ان يطرح سؤالة 
4- ممنوع الخروج عن جوهر الموضوع والصاق تهم فارغة عقيمة تنم عن جهل كاتبها 

الادارة 
Dioscorus


----------

